# caimen info please



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

this is deffinatly something on my wish list. any sites or info someone could give me would be great. also where u can get them from, prices etc. and info on how to obtain the licence needed. thank you.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

You apply for the dwa license from the council as far as i know.

im not much help i know, but if you search THIS SECTION for the word caiman threads will coem up with info on.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=903936

and if you search for caimen these coem up
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=903941
id have a quick whizz through them all while you wait for replies.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

caiman are not that expensive, and generally hard to find, they are snappy stressy creatures though which is why i went for a gator, dwa procedure is the same by most councils, 1, apply, 2 setup the cage, notiices and licks, have an inspection by a vet and or the council, put caiman in


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

leptophis, you missed pay large wad to council... lol


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i pay 150 to the council


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I keep Caiman .....


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

they have 2 of them at one stop pets and exotics


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

fangsy said:


> I keep Caiman .....


Your lucky I'd love one also.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

One of the reptile shops just outside of cambridge had some of these last time I was up that way. Lovely looking little beasties.....


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

What is it that draws you to a caiman?

Only saying as they don't do a fat lot at all and the reality of owning one doesn't live upto the image in most peoples heads.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

especially when they crap...its like rabbit pellets (ish), but 50-100 little green rasin things....Running water means they get everywhere. 

And they have to be fished out for hygene. As the caiman grows the pellet size does, but theres still loads to clear up!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

darkdan99 said:


> especially when they crap...its like rabbit pellets (ish), but 50-100 little green rasin things....Running water means they get everywhere.
> 
> And they have to be fished out for hygene. As the caiman grows the pellet size does, but theres still loads to clear up!


Yeah, a caimans water can take on the oily residue from cack very very quickly.

no offence to any keepers but I find them a tad boring. A lot of effort and expense for something that you may catch moving or out of it's water twice a month if you're lucky :lol:

Much more rewarding captives (for me) available.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> Yeah, a caimans water can take on the oily residue from cack very very quickly.
> 
> no offence to any keepers but I find them a tad boring. A lot of effort and expense for something that you may catch moving or out of it's water twice a month if you're lucky :lol:
> 
> Much more rewarding captives (for me) available.


Yeh im with you on that one, for the most part they are practically statues


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> they have 2 of them at one stop pets and exotics


Bit on the expensive side tho? I thought they were generally less than that?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

can get you that species of caiman at under £250 for a young un (CF) . They, like most DWA, are peanuts.

Shops tend to have them to pull crowds, rather than sell animals.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Mason said:


> can get you that species of caiman at under £250 for a young un (CF) . They, like most DWA, are peanuts.
> 
> Shops tend to have them to pull crowds, rather than sell animals.


i got three in hamm for about 180euros


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

dirt cheap there then!

there's not the demand to drive high prices with DWA


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

god charlie a caiman and a komodo you thinking of commiting suicide,i dont know you but you must have some space and time on your hands,get yourself a nice water monitor then you have the best of both worlds


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Mason said:


> dirt cheap there then!
> 
> there's not the demand to drive high prices with DWA


yeah they are dirt cheap mason, but with caimen its the keeping that costs loads the price of the animal is only a very small part of that


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mason said:


> Yeah, a caimans water can take on the oily residue from cack very very quickly.
> 
> no offence to any keepers but I find them a tad boring. A lot of effort and expense for something that you may catch moving or out of it's water twice a month if you're lucky :lol:
> 
> Much more rewarding captives (for me) available.


Yea, mine is pretty much a statue ... lol

But never seems to go into the water , and yes I have checked if its dead before anyone asks, and yes the water temp is ok.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Markus would to work with caimens again, he used to look after a dwarf caimen at the shop he managed.... I think he'd prefer getting one to getting any DWA snakes:lol2:

Even though they are pretty boring... until feeding time:lol2:


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Yea, mine is pretty much a statue ... lol
> 
> But never seems to go into the water , and yes I have checked if its dead before anyone asks, and yes the water temp is ok.
> 
> ...


Ive got three. Two dwarfs and a specy. The cost alot to maintain. By the time you paid for a good enclousure ,filter heater, uv, basking lamps. Its time to start building a bigger one. They grow very quick when you get them first. Do your research. If you weigh up all the pros and cons and you still want one then go for it.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine is still quite reluctant to eat, but is putting weight on , it eats locusts but I have to put the pinkies in its mouth and its quite a struggle as most of the time he walks away.

But seems to be once it is in his mouth then he eats it.

Steve


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

you can get 1 in snakes n adders in leeds i think


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Mine is still quite reluctant to eat, but is putting weight on , it eats locusts but I have to put the pinkies in its mouth and its quite a struggle as most of the time he walks away.
> 
> But seems to be once it is in his mouth then he eats it.
> 
> Steve


Dwarfs are very shy. My first dwarf was like that, i found by putting loads of fake leaves on and around the land. For at least 3 month he wouldnt eat infront of me.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

dave71 said:


> Dwarfs are very shy. My first dwarf was like that, i found by putting loads of fake leaves on and around the land. For at least 3 month he wouldnt eat infront of me.


Yea, his environment is full of greenery ..... Hopefully he will come out of his shell soon so to speak ...

I have seen him eating locusts, but its a hard job trying to feed him pinkies.....

And there are fish in the water but he has never eaten any of those .....


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Yea, his environment is full of greenery ..... Hopefully he will come out of his shell soon so to speak ...
> 
> I have seen him eating locusts, but its a hard job trying to feed him pinkies.....
> 
> And there are fish in the water but he has never eaten any of those .....


did you try smaller pinkies?? Or try chicken, or crayfish. Mine didnt eat fish for about six months.


----------

